# Suggestions for a PS3 model.



## amruth kiran (May 2, 2014)

HEY GUYS!
It is that time of the year when exams are upon us and we gotta bribe our parents for a little toy we want    ,strictly speaking of course, the toy being a PS3 (not Xbox).
Its simple really, I NEED A PS3 and i feel the 12GB would suffice for me to play GTA V/FIFA ,I wont be storing music ,videos or anything else on the PS3 , it will be my media player also(BLUE RAY GOODNESS), so my main question being  firstly will the 12 GB model suffice (for about 15k) or do i get the bundle of 500 GB(22K), I know that that any 2.5 inch internal hard-disk would suffice for later use and that would be a cheaper option, but the release of PS4 shouldn't the price of all models decrease?

Ive heard rumors of the price drop in august and my plan is to buy the PS3 next month, if there is no drop might as well get it now, so to wait or not to wait?

needless to say, iam worried of the continuation of games being released for the PS3/XBOX would this be a bad investment?

need i look elsewhere? 

regards,
Amruth.


----------



## rish1 (May 3, 2014)

if you can wait you should as a newer Revised PS3 is expected to launch sometime in august / september..

The benefits would be 

it will have a newer processor made on 28/22 nm .. the current one is 3 years old stuck at 40 nm..
it will be way more cooler so less chances of YLOD ( longer life )
will consume less power
and the best of all it will be cheaper 
secondly the current PS super slim is not of great quality.. so if i were you i would either get a used slim model or wait for the newer cheaper , cooler , updated ps3 

regarding support it will go down definitely from 2015.. but it will be supported for next 3 years with new major titles launches..


----------



## amruth kiran (May 3, 2014)

rish said:


> if you can wait you should as a newer Revised PS3 is expected to launch sometime in august / september..
> 
> The benefits would be
> 
> ...



thanks for your reply brethren, but do you have a source that says there will be a newer version?cause it doesn't make sense that Sony would want to invest in new hardware for older generation of consoles now thats PS4 is going strong.
but thanks anyways, ill wait and find out,and yes i am not going for the super slim model, its looks really cheap and cant believe Sony changed the whole design from the regular sexy model to this ugly one.


----------



## rish1 (May 4, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> thanks for your reply brethren, but do you have a source that says there will be a newer version?cause it doesn't make sense that Sony would want to invest in new hardware for older generation of consoles now thats PS4 is going strong.
> but thanks anyways, ill wait and find out,and yes i am not going for the super slim model, its looks really cheap and cant believe Sony changed the whole design from the regular sexy model to this ugly one.



its being rumored from last year that cell has been revised to 22nm and will launch in 2014.. Sony is already using( custom modified newer PS3) it for PS now service.. why would sony invest in it ?

because with current manufacturing costs Playstation can't be brought under 200 $ .. the newer cell processor and nvidia gpu
will bring down manufacturing cost by a lot .. so we can have a 150$ ( US prices ) playstation..

if the price cut has to be made then it can come with newer hardware only

but nothing concrete has come up till now .. after the leak last year..

so its a gamble really..  

google it cell shrunk to 22nm , 22nm cell


----------



## amruth kiran (May 4, 2014)

rish said:


> its being rumored from last year that cell has been revised to 22nm and will launch in 2014.. Sony is already using( custom modified newer PS3) it for PS now service.. why would sony invest in it ?
> 
> because with current manufacturing costs Playstation can't be brought under 200 $ .. the newer cell processor and nvidia gpu
> will bring down manufacturing cost by a lot .. so we can have a 150$ ( US prices ) playstation..
> ...



Well your right i found a couple of links depicting a smaller chip size and looks like the leak occurred a year ago and with promising future too,they are labelling it the "new ps2" to sell through even this gen of consoles,well either way looks like the consumers will be happy for another 3 years atleast.
anyways thanks a million!

also can i post a link here?
its about the leak of 22nm chip,might help others...


----------



## rish1 (May 21, 2014)

check this...

*diit.cz/clanek/sony-pry-uvede-novou-ps3-super-slim-s-22nm-cell-procesorem


----------



## Gollum (May 28, 2014)

I dont really like the ps3 super slim, it looks cheap and quite frankly...ugly.
But you can still buy the 12 gb version and later when you acquire more money off your parents you can buy a new HDD and add it to the PS3. You will also need to buy a bracket but an easy jugad is to stick in some cardboard.


----------



## amruth kiran (May 28, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I dont really like the ps3 super slim, it looks cheap and quite frankly...ugly.
> But you can still buy the 12 gb version and later when you acquire more money off your parents you can buy a new HDD and add it to the PS3. You will also need to buy a bracket but an easy jugad is to stick in some cardboard.



yeas that's my second option after E3, if a new model releases ill go for that else ps3 12gb.(hdd 250/500 gb later)
but i  was wondering if the site playasia.com is trustworthy , i dint find any thread here but overall reviews are positive
they are offering ,amazing deals.


----------



## Gollum (May 28, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> yeas that's my second option after E3, if a new model releases ill go for that else ps3 12gb.(hdd 250/500 gb later)
> but i  was wondering if the site playasia.com is trustworthy , i dint find any thread here but overall reviews are positive
> they are offering ,amazing deals.



playasia is good. best part is that they allow indian currency.


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2014)

Wait till E3.. Thats all I can say!!


----------



## rish1 (May 28, 2014)

cheaper ps3 yay ...


----------



## amruth kiran (May 31, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Wait till E3.. Thats all I can say!!



Roger that sir!


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 10, 2014)

whoop de woop!
No news of a price drop at the E3 2014,
looks like SONY went all out on Games for the next gen only..


----------



## rish1 (Jun 12, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> whoop de woop!
> No news of a price drop at the E3 2014,
> looks like SONY went all out on Games for the next gen only..



mostly whenever there is a price drop sony announces it at gamescom only.. 

e3 is basically focused on games

i already told you before to wait till august as gamescom is in mid of august ..

New PS4 and PS3 Models Revealed by Certification Request Filed by Sony | DualShockers

a newer ps3 is on its way with a price cut in august so wait for that


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 12, 2014)

rish said:


> mostly whenever there is a price drop sony announces it at gamescom only..
> 
> e3 is basically focused on games
> 
> ...



Holy crap! I completely forgot about that! 
With all the hype about e3 I didn't think about that possibility.
Thanks .


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 17, 2014)

As much as I wanted to wait for the ps3 pricecut next month, I couldn't! My holidays are almost at the brink and college starts 1st AUG.
So I went ahead and ordered the ps3 500gb online( flipkart), while at first attempt they blacklisted me and canceled it , after a little talk with the manager I was able to buy it through credit and am expecting it tomorrow (18th).
Btw, I bought Watch_Dogs and a HDMI cable for best performance and now we wait....
Pics and review soon.
Thanks everyone .
Cheerio


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 30, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> As much as I wanted to wait for the ps3 pricecut next month, I couldn't! My holidays are almost at the brink and college starts 1st AUG.
> So I went ahead and ordered the ps3 500gb online( flipkart), while at first attempt they blacklisted me and canceled it , after a little talk with the manager I was able to buy it through credit and am expecting it tomorrow (18th).
> Btw, I bought Watch_Dogs and a HDMI cable for best performance and now we wait....
> Pics and review soon.
> ...



why did they blacklist you?


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 30, 2014)

Cause they thought I was a " whole seller"


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> Cause they thought I was a " whole seller"



What? why? that's ridiculous.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 31, 2014)

No. That's exactly what they thought I was.
The whole story being a few weeks before i ordered the ps3 , I also ordered the Game of thrones book and something else but I wasn't familiar with the new cash on delivery procedure wherein you have yo accept some mails. So they canceled that, seeing that I reordered the same thing but my browser crashed and that got withdrawn too.
Finally I gave up and quit.
So the time I ordered the ps3 they said and I quote " you have ordered and excellent product but due to the high demand of said product we can't process your order"
Then came the name calling and cursing on the telephone to the manager by friend who speaks fluent Kannada... And they said they refunded the money as I bought through debit.. Later on took an easy way out and bought the ps3 through emi using a credit card with my dads account.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2014)

amruth kiran said:


> No. That's exactly what they thought I was.
> The whole story being a few weeks before i ordered the ps3 , I also ordered the Game of thrones book and something else but I wasn't familiar with the new cash on delivery procedure wherein you have yo accept some mails. So they canceled that, seeing that I reordered the same thing but my browser crashed and that got withdrawn too.
> Finally I gave up and quit.
> So the time I ordered the ps3 they said and I quote " you have ordered and excellent product but due to the high demand of said product we can't process your order"
> Then came the name calling and cursing on the telephone to the manager by friend who speaks fluent Kannada... And they said they refunded the money as I bought through debit.. Later on took an easy way out and bought the ps3 through emi using a credit card with my dads account.



That's quite shitty service. next time buy from Amazon(fulfilled)


----------



## ubergeek (Oct 20, 2014)

I just brought a ps3 through eBay for 15 k sourced used games and hard drive through Ivg and I couldn't be any happier. Finished uc1and sold it off finished uc2 my god that game has some eye popping graphics. Ni w playing rdr. And I love hearing cows and breaking broncos. God I love my ps3


----------

